# [solved]Samba problem

## zoe

hi

i have a problem with samba sharing.i have gentoo and in vmware i have windows xp.in my fstab i have this line

//<xpmachine>/Shared        /home/<username>/MyDocuments/Remote   smbfs  auto,credentials=/root/.credentials,uid=1000,umask=000,user  0 0

and a file /root/.credentials for the username and password

when my machine starts i see a message about my network filesystems not working correctly.But i can see my xp shared if i go  

Remote places->Samba shares and then smb://<xpmachine>/Shared but not in my folder Remote as i have it in my fstab

what have i done wrong???i don't understand

thanks in advanceLast edited by zoe on Mon Sep 17, 2007 9:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darkphader

Looks like you're trying to mount, not the actual share, but a directory deeper within it.  I'm not sure that works with smbfs, a deprecated module to be sure. You might try cifs (recommended regardless) instead. Or just share the actual point you want to mount.

Chris

----------

## zoe

i will give it a try changing smbfs to cifsw in my fstab and let you know

thanks

----------

## zoe

ok, i changed it to another folder and works,i didn't test the cifs but i will i see that if i have any problem with samba.but i have one more problem,when i go to a folder and try to configure my sharing,it says that i need root privileges,i give the password but nothing.do i have to add my user in some samba group?maybe i will have to configure samba serbver first,but isn't another way to configure shaqring as a normal user?

thanks in advance

----------

